# Pigeon chest



## lisa deakin (Jan 18, 2017)

Hi,

I have a 12 week on French bull dog male, and I'm a bit worried he has pigeon chest. His chest sticks out like a lump and looks funny.

The vet had him checked over and they never said anything was wrong, it just looks funny.


----------



## lisa deakin (Jan 18, 2017)

Obviously I'm not worried about how it looks, just worried about his health. 

Have I anything to be worried about?


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry I can't help with this, but others might if they see it, not everyone goes into this section which is for human health

It might be better if this was posted in Dogs Health and Nutrition


----------



## lisa deakin (Jan 18, 2017)

Whoosh sorry and thabks


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

lisa deakin said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a 12 week on French bull dog male, and I'm a bit worried he has pigeon chest. His chest sticks out like a lump and looks funny.
> 
> The vet had him checked over and they never said anything was wrong, it just looks funny.


It could be a hereditary defect of the chest bone it is listed as more seen in certain breeds then others and The French Bulldog is on the list of breeds that you see it in more often. There seems to be several variations of the condition affecting the chest. a version which causes a flat or sunken in chest and a version where the chest bows out in a point instead of curves. If it could be this then its usually apparent at birth and you can get various degrees of it. It though maybe nothing like this at all.You do need to get the vet to check it out to confirm exactly what it is, and also just check that it isn't affecting him health wise, they will check that his heart lungs and breathing is OK and that it is not affecting him in any other way. I would take him sooner then later because if it does turn out to be the hereditary condition mentioned then you will need to tell his breeder too..


----------



## lisa deakin (Jan 18, 2017)

I think he has always had it, although strangely enough I've only just noticed it. When he went for his first check up, all was OK apart from a very slight heart murmur. 

His health is fine, he's running around and eating and is happy.

His second lot of jabs are due next week, I'll have the vet look over it then.

Thanks,
Lisa


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Closed as duplicate thread


----------

